# Lavarropas automatico Coventry LCF-505 carga frontal no funciona



## Alfrenico (Abr 11, 2016)

Lavadora coventry LCF-505:no realiza ninguna funcion se penden los led pero no inicia ningun programa elegido.espero sus aportes para empezar a hacer salgunas pruebas y poder solucinar el problema.esta es la peimera vaz que pregunto.saludos ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 11, 2016)

Hola, puede contener agua en la cuba al no funcionar la bomba de descarga, siendo así los programas de lavado/enjuague no iniciarán, chequea también el control de nivel de agua, interruptor puerta de carga, fusibles si posee, etc.


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 11, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> ...los programas de lavado/enjuague no iniciarán, chequea también el control de nivel de agua, interruptor puerta de carga, fusibles si posee, etc.



Tal cual, chequea presostato del nivel de agua (con y sin agua), interruptor puerta, y por las dudas, fijate si tiene resistencias calefactoras; Puede ser que la temperatura del agua no llegue al set y por eso no arranque (ver sensor y resistencia)


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 11, 2016)

> Lavadora coventry LCF-505:no realiza ninguna funcion se penden los led



los led parpadean?, no te da mensaje de error?
este es un diagrama de un dream, pero es muy similar a tu maquina.


----------

